# ChaCha and RICO's new Babies are here!!!!!



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Monday was an eventful day! I had a dentist appointment, yep, but I had to cancel because ChaCha decided to have her puppies instead. We have been planning this litter for 2 years and it finally happened. There are 3 boys and 2 girls and they are thriving right now. Hopefully, they will continue to grow and be healthy. 

My vet is such a wonderful gal. When ChaCha began her Stage 2 labor at home, she popped out a bag of water on a cord that didn't break and had no puppy inside. I decided that I would bring ChaCha in to my vet to have a second x-ray done in case the pups were too large to whelp easily as she seemed to be in hard labor and after an hour had not produced a pup. 

It was good that I acted as the first puppy was of a size that Princess ChaCha did not want to push into the world. It hurt too much and she just decided that princesses didn't do that kind of thing. After 1/2 hour of my vet working to stretch ChaCha's membranes, she could finally get her two fingers behind the pups ears and get a grip on him to help him see the new world. That puppy''s size could have caused a back up of pups and perhaps disastrous results, so I'm glad I brought her in to the vet. After the first pup was whelped, ChaCha easily delivered 4 wonderful pups, with only my help as the vet suggested that I just use one of her exam rooms for the entire whelping instead of having to drive home. She just checked in every 15-20 minutes or so. As I said, my vet is amazing! 

ChaCha is proving to be a wonderful mother as she took to cleanign and licking her pups fairly quickly. I say that because when I showed her her first pup, she looked at hime like he was from Mars and wanted to slap him upside the head for causing her so much pain. But she nearly immediately fell in love with him and decided to keep, I guess. She will only leave them if she simply HAS to go potty and then wants right back with her babies.

Anyway, please keep good thoughts that the puppies continue to thrive. Here are a couple of photos of our new little crew:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are sooooo cute!!! Glad that everything went well after that first one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG How beautiful and what a great day. Congratulations, Pattie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Pattie, they are adorable!! I'm so glad everything turned out well for your beloved Cha Cha and all of her babies.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Just adorable puppies!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter! Do I see some little tan paws on those black puppies??


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

How Precious! So happy for the great outcome for ChaCha and babies.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone! We are happy for such a good start. 

Kim, yes, two of the group, a boy and a girl both have the exact tan markings. Then the Black & White Parti pups are a male and a female. The solid black baby is a male. He is just a little doll. 

I'll post some individual photos, if I can get my dorky camera to get good shots, that is.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a beautiful litter! So glad everything worked out on the delivery.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! Congratulations! So thankful you got the vet so he could help Cha-Cha out with the first one!!! looking forward to watching them grow!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! What a bunch of cuties!! I'm so glad everything turned out good! Looking forward to pictures as they grow!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations to you & Cha-Cha! Beautiful puppies-does the mostly white puppy have one black/one white eye? I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Patti and Cha-Cha! So happy all is well. The pups are just adorable.:hug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, they are beautiful, Pattie! I'm sure they'll take after their stunning Mom!. (I don't know if we've seen pix of Dad, have we?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your gorgeous litter! So glad that you avoided complications. Hope mom & babies continue to thrive!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you all again. 

Julie: The mostly white puppy has unusual face markings. One half of her head is black and the other half is white, but her white side eye has a black ring around the entire eye and her ear flap is black, too. She's quite fetching. 

Karen: some of you may know RICO. You may remember the Paperboy video and him weaving in the poles. He is my heart boy and the pictures below are of him, 2 as adult and one as puppy on his first day home:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS, Pattie!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, Karen. I'm so prejudiced LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beautiful litter! Congratulations!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Soooo Cute!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea puppies! they look so fat and healthy and their hair is so shiny. Is this the first litter you have had?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Suzi,

No it is my second litter of Havanese. But I had 10 litters of my own of Newfs when I was showing and breeding them, so I'm an old hand, accent on old. smile.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pattie said:


> Suzi,
> 
> No it is my second litter of Havanese. But I had 10 litters of my own of Newfs when I was showing and breeding them, so I'm an old hand, accent on old. smile.


 They really are cute have a blast watching them grow!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Pattie, your babies are adorable. I'm so happy everything turned out okay. I'm sure you were nervous when no pup appeared after an hour! So lucky you've bred other litters (hav and non-hav) and knew to get Cha-Cha some help! And so lucky you've got a wonderful vet! I look forward to more pics!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Rico is absolutely beautiful. I'm partial to his coloring becaue Smokey resembles him in coloring lol and he's a male. I love my babies but Smokey my male is just more loveable than the girls and has a hilarious personality. 
The puppies are so cute and look like they are a really good size. I'm happy to hear the momma is being such a good mommy! Congratulations! Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. Of course I am over the moon with these little guys. 

Lynda, I wasn't too worried because ChaCha was not in distress; however, I was concerned that the pups would be too big because ChaCha is not a large bitch and I did not want to take a chance. Turns out it was good to get to the vet as the first pup's head was more than ChaCha was ready for and once he delivered the others were rapidly on their way into the new world. 

I can't believe this, but my vet only charged me $84 for helping with the first pup and letting me use one of her exam rooms for 3 1/2 hours. Good thing is that I came prepared with all of my "tools of the trade" including a puppy incubator. 

Jplatthy, thanks, I think Smokey's coloring is much like RICO's. I love the black mask. I am trying to get the individual photos of the babies ready to put up. Maybe by tomorrow.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Pattie said:


> The mostly white puppy has unusual face markings. One half of her head is black and the other half is white, but her white side eye has a black ring around the entire eye and her ear flap is black, too. She's quite fetching


Sounds adorable! I knew she was going to have an awesome face. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Pattie, on your new litter of pups! Wow, that Rico is a handsome one! Sounds like you have a wonderful vet!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a day! The pups are gorgeous! Rico is a beautiful boy with very pretty color.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember Rico and the news paper, so cute. I remember you said it was in plastic so the paper did not get wet. I have always thought your crew quite striking and love their names. The pups are aborable. Congrats!!!!! Its a great time of year to have puppies. Hope their first few weeks are uneventful, then watch out, they are going to be little trouble makers.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratualations on the adorable puppies! Cha Cha and Rico are both beautiful dogs. I enjoyed your website photos of them. That Rico puppy one is so cute!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats, absolutely adorable puppies. Glad everything turned out well with the delivery. I am sure it was nerve wracking. Nothing like a great vet when you need one.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Pattie, I'm late to this party but I had to chime in. I'm so happy everything went well. The puppies look incredible. I'm madly in love with Rico. What a beauty he is. Love his coloring.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Good morning all,

Well the babies made it through another night with flying colors. At the weigh in this morning, every one gained at least .4 of an ounce. They are active and hungry little buggers. Believe it or not, I can see personalities on these kids already. ChaCha is still doting on them and all is well at LaMontaña. 

I've come up with not only a theme but actual names. I love Gloria Estefan, so the pups will be named after her songs. Here's what I've chosen, but I'd love to have input for their call names based on the song title.

Ritmo de la noche (Rhythm of the night) call name Boogie; 
Reina de la danza (Dancing Queen) call name Reina; 
Ritmo Va’Ayudarle ( Rhythm's Gonna Get You) Call name Ritmo or Jive 
Musica de me Corazon (Music of my Heart) call name Muse and 
Oye Me Canto (Hear my voice) call name ????

Photos of individuals coming later this am.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice theme, Pattie. I've seen you like Spanish names... I love it.  ( I am from Puerto Rico ) Waiting for the individual pics...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the names. My son was soooo in love with Gloria Estephan when he was growing up posters of her all over his walls.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I sure wish I could take better pictures (lack of skill and a not so good camera) but here are the first images of ChaCha and RICO's little ones at 2 days old. If you pause your cursor on each photo you can see their names. If you think of call names that better suit the songs, I'd love to see them. I'll keep trying for better pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love all of them but I particularly love Reina's markings! They are all so shiny and healthy looking.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, Kathie. I am hoping Reina turns out to have show potential. I love her markings, too. Now I'm trying not to be partial to any of my new kids. I LOVE Boogie (the all black boy) and if I could get a good photo of him, we could see that he is just a little dreamboat.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Patti I was so busy yesterday,that I didn't get a chance to go on line,what a difference a day makes!!Congratulations to both you and ChaCha.I love Rico he is so handsome,and I to remember the newspaper boy!Hope things keep going well with the adorable pups,and I think your photos are just fine!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Clare, thanks for the boost re: my photo ability or lack thereof and thanks for the compliments. The pups continue to do well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

So which was the first born? Was it Muse? They are so cute!


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

What a great litter! I know you are enjoying those sweeties. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ricos is so handsome! He sure changed from when he was a little guy. I love his coloring.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone for your lovely comments and good wishes. I just want the weeks to go by uneventfully, so that the pups thrive and jive.

"Jplatthy So which was the first born? Was it Muse? They are so cute!" They were born in the order of Boogie, Reina, Jive, Muse and VOZ (voice in Spanish), boy, girl, boy, girl, boy.

E.Ann, thanks so much. You of all folks know how much ChaCha means to me since you have Walker. I just checked in on momma and the kids and they are getting bigger before my very eyes. What I've noticed so far is that they have some very pretty heads and faces. 

Suzi, those little sable/brindles sure do change. RICO has kept much of his coloring and lots of it has turned more red and I am a sucker for his black mask. Now that ChaCha has finished her Grand Championship, I plan to get RICO out as a special to see if he can get his -- after the puppies are well on their way.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

ChaCha and RICO's babies hope you enjoy these photos of them and a short little video and that they make you smile.

http://smilebox.com/playBlog/4d6a51334d7a49324f44553d0d0a&blogview=true


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah what cuties. I'm predictably partial to the black and whites. So, which one was the little porker causing the backup? (or maybe you've already said and I missed it and now look like an idiot for asking)


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I can tell you are having great fun with these babies. Enjoy them which ChaCha is still cleaning up the poop  So far, I like Reina the best but Jive has a very hard to resist face. They are all adorable.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Patty that diffidently made me smile and I needed it! I hope you keep making me smile with you cute videos. PS I cant decide which one I love the most!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

oops..yes already answered...I knew I'd feel like a dunce for asking. ha ha


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

> misstray Ah what cuties. I'm predictably partial to the black and whites. So, which one was the little porker causing the backup? (or maybe you've already said and I missed it and now look like an idiot for asking


The first guy was backing everybody up. That was Boogie. I'm telling you, every other minute I like a different one the best. Actually, I do have my eye on two of them.



> tootle	I can tell you are having great fun with these babies. Enjoy them which ChaCha is still cleaning up the poop So far, I like Reina the best but Jive has a very hard to resist face. They are all adorable.


So glad she is cleaning up the poop!!!! And she is doing a GREAT job of it, too. Let me just say that cleaning up Havvy pup poop is WAY better than cleaning up Newfy pup poo. Been there and done that many times.

Susy, you'll all get so tired of seeing me bragging about these little guys. But you'll justt have to grin and bare it. LOL


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

You are not a dunce! I think that was a reasonable question and I apparently didn'tmake it very clear in the first place. :bolt:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

No way am I going to get tired of it! keep them coming. Zoeys black around her head is starting to grow down like Cah Cha's she is going to grow up too fast. It is fun to see new borns grow I have never experienced that! I cant wait to Have a litter someday I am having troubles with being consistent at training Zoey is getting worse at loose walking She keeps chocking herself I stop amd have her come back but the minute we start she want's to run.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it-great video Pattie!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, someone around here is a dunce and that is me. A very sweet gal just told me that two of the pups had exchanged names. For the record, VOZ is the B&Wh parti boy and Jive is the B & Tan boy. I can only say that the first few days of having a new litter make your brains scramble -- at least they do mine. <grin>


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The photos and the video are brilliant and of course the pups are delightful.How I wish we lived closer so that I would at least be in with a chance of having one!!Perhaps it is just as well the Atlantic is between us for DH's sake!I have been sitting here watching the video with Nellie and Dizzie.Dizzie was not so interested as he was snuggled up asleep,whilst Nellie had her head half on my lap and half on the lap top and was watching the pups with great interest!Thanks Pattie.Oh by the way how big are Newfy pups when they are fist born?DH and I were just discussing it.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, Clare. Nellie and Dizzie are lovely. Nellie is a girl who gets it, that's why she was interested LOL. 
I have had Newfie pups that ranged from 9 oz to 2 POUNDS at birth. The mid range is about 1 lb. They are hardy pups and I only lost the occasional one. The dams are hardy, too and I was so lucky to have a line that doted on their babes.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Patti,

I hope you are getting the chance to rest, new babies are very time consuming. I'm glad the names turned out that way, I think Jive fits him and Voz fits the parti boy. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Kathy,
Sorry for the mix-up in the names of those 2 precious boys; but we're straight now. All of the pups are doing very well. Each pup has put on lots of good weight, is nursing and seems very robust for 6 days old. Mom is doing her thing beautifully and I couldn't ask for more. Please keep thinking positive thoughts that they continue to thrive.

I am doing very well and even getting some sleep, though intermittently. Feel great today. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I loved the Smilebox presentation, Pattie! They are all so tiny and precious and I know you are enjoying every minute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pattie, these guys and gals are gorgeous. Which is the big one who held things up? I have to say Rico is amazing too. I love that in all the pictures of him he has the exact same expression. Congrats. Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Kathie, thank you, and yes, I am enjoying every minute, especially now that I can actually think again.

Missy, the "big" guy was first-born Boogie. Not so much that he himself was huge, but his head was two fingers wide, according to my vet who spent a half hour trying to get her fingers behind his ears to help him out. I have to say that these pups do seem to have very nice heads at this point.

It must be that I love that expression of RICO's, too, but he actually has some wonderful smiling photos, as well that show his impish quality. Guess I mostly love the ones that show me his soft heart. <smile>


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Patti, your little ones are precious. They sure do have a find looking ma and pa.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute, I love the little open mouths.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think this is the best excuse ever for cancelling the dentist!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

:brushteeth: I thought so, too.:whoo:


----------

